# I'm building a TARDIS replica prop.



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I am building a replica TARDIS prop from Doctor Who.

Here is where I am now.










When it's done it will look like this.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks spot on so far


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see this finished. Looks great so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

But can you time travel with it?

Looks very sturdy and well built so far.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! How will you move it though or will it stay up year-round? I know if I had a life-sized Tardis it would be a permanent addition to the yard.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes. Since I've started it, three weeks have gone by in an instant.



RoxyBlue said:


> But can you time travel with it?
> 
> Looks very sturdy and well built so far.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It's on heavy-duty steel casters so it can be moved, but it's to big for indoors.



Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks great! How will you move it though or will it stay up year-round? I know if I had a life-sized Tardis it would be a permanent addition to the yard.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil Bob said:


> Yes. Since I've started it, three weeks have gone by in an instant.


That made me laugh I'm having the same experience even without a Tardis.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks great so far! I have a friend Who would kill for that! LOL!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome! You should install some infinity mirrors, so it looks bigger on the inside.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thunderstorms all weekend. But I had a little time to make some of the roof and finish the lamp.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, wow!! I'm in love! I was thinking exactly what austenandrews said! This is looking amazing so far, I can't wait to see it when it's finished!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been telling my son we should build one of these. Maybe this summer we will. Have you been on the various TARDIS builders forums? And, where'd you get the lamp?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A must have for any Dr. Who fan!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

After two coats of paint.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Outstanding, are you going to do K-9?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe. I love K-9.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out great.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome. Would be great to use a scrim technique with some prop controller do-gadgetry to make it disappear.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

DirtyZ said:


> Awesome. Would be great to use a scrim technique with some prop controller do-gadgetry to make it disappear.


That would be extremely cool. Maybe you could do the old Girl-To-Gorilla mirror trick.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol, did I mention that this thing is huge? It is gigantic. That would be a humongous sheet of scrim.

What I do plan to do is to have the audio and lights controlled by VSA and include some spots pointed at it so it will simulate the appearance and disappearance of the box.



DirtyZ said:


> Awesome. Would be great to use a scrim technique with some prop controller do-gadgetry to make it disappear.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job ... but watch out ... I've seen this happen before!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol. I'm sure that was an user error.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

All finished!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a big fan of Dr. Who, but I have to admit that you did an amazing job on this thing. Very Nice!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! I had to explain to several passers-by what a TARDIS was. after I explained what Doctor Who was. I got the impression that they were sorry they asked...


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Their loss.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

TARDIS sound effect is now stuck in my head. That thing looks amazing!


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

vworp! vworp! vworp!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

THAT is AWESOME Bob !!!!

Super Sweetness


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Bourno!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Where did you find the lamp for the top? Been planning my own TARDIS for some time now...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That is so good I actually expected it to disappear!!! Great work!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

MacabreRob said:


> Where did you find the lamp for the top? Been planning my own TARDIS for some time now...


It's an Anchor lantern from ebay. It looks pretty close to what they used on the "real" one. (The one on the right)


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks LewLew!



lewlew said:


> That is so good I actually expected it to disappear!!! Great work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What a fantastic job you did on this - well done!


----------



## Ulfilas (Nov 1, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Ulfilas said:


> Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey.


 stuff.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I entered my TARDIS in Ryobi's project contest and it's currently #1 in it's category!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Awesome! Gosh you're good!


----------



## UsedCoffins (Jan 7, 2013)

That's brilliant!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The TARDIS turned out super!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Superb prop not to mention that you now have an infinite amount of space to store the rest of your props.

Just a suggestion but for the lighting I'd bring in the windows and top lamp pulsing in sequence with the sounds then bring up some exterior lighting while simultaneously dimming the windows and top lamp a little so you start with no box and end up with a lit box with slightly brighter windows n top lamp (am I making myself clear?)


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks!

That's exactly what I want to do for this year! I plan to have it controlled by VSA this year. That way I can do as you described, with the exterior lighting.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice TARDIS!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Bob, you did a fantastic job on this piece, very well done!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! It looks like I'm going to finish #2 in the contest.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Actually, I won! Thanks for everyone who voted for me! The prize is $500 of Ryobi power tools. Here's a link to the Ryobi Hall of Fame.

https://www.ryobitools.com/nation/projects?filter=featured&sort=date_desc


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations mate - well deserved!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, EvilB!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Roxy and Fritz!


----------

